# What’s the right way to ePlus



## Hobokie (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi TUG Fam!

Twice I’ve had the issue where I traded my WM for a unit (found a unit I liked and requested the trade) and purchased the eplus. TWICE when I’ve gone ahead and used the eplus to retrade, I’ve had the issue with WM where they block my account because they say I owe them money (because they don’t have record of the first week being cancelled and replaced with the eplus retrade..). I get on the phone and they send me back and forth (it’s II’s issue and II says it’s a WM issue… eventually it gets resolved, but always makes me nervous…) 

Is this user error on my end? Is there a way to do this that would avoid the issue? I currently do it online, should I instead call the WM Interval # and try to speak to a human when I retrade?


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 19, 2022)

@geist1223 @bizaro86 @CO skier @alwysonvac @Icc5 @DaveNV @rickandcindy23 @breezez @Breezy52


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 19, 2022)

@Hobokie Sorry, there is no way around it. 

JMHO… Never purchase ePlus with WorldMark Request First. It’s just too much of a hassle. 

HudsHut summarized the issue perfectly in the quote below (I added some highlights ).



HudsHut said:


> *WorldMark ALWAYS treats an e-plus retrade as a brand new exchange*, and a "cancellation of the old exchange", and takes credits / HK accordingly.
> 
> *It is a challenge to get them to reinstate the credits for the "cancellation"* (the original exchange or previous e-plus). *Quite frankly, it is a nightmare.* In the future, I would avoid the e-plus with WM request first if at all possible.
> 
> All of the credit deduction and reinstate falls upon the Exchange Department; we are no longer allowed to speak to Exchange Dept, so reliant upon getting a person in Owner Care to understand the problem, document it correctly, and possibly sent it to Exch Dept, who may take a very long time to get things straightened.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 19, 2022)

You could do a deposit first. This front loads the aggravation, as you do need to find someone who is able to do it on the phone. But once you have the unit deposited you should be able to do e-plus in the same way as with a "weeks" timeshare. The risk is the WM float "request first" is generally more powerful than a deposit first, so you might not end up getting what you want.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 20, 2022)

I can't offer much here.  I'm still fighting to get my extra-charged credits and housekeeping token returned.  I've had a case opened with WM IT people for several weeks now.  The wording of the WM case ticket is that the previous reservation was cancelled when the new reservation was made, and I don't have two active reservations with II.  WM thinks I have two active reservations with II, which we know is not the case. what a ridiculous situation.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 20, 2022)

We do not use II. Very rarely use RCI.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 20, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> @geist1223 @bizaro86 @CO skier @alwysonvac @Icc5 @DaveNV @rickandcindy23 @breezez @Breezy52


Sorry, I have not been a member of II for 10 years.  If I were an II member through WorldMark, I would never do Eplus, for the reasons given upthread.  I would treat any confirmed II exchange as a "use it or lose it" exchange.  If it, somehow, did not work out, "my bad" and it is on me.


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 20, 2022)

Wow! :-X hmmm… well I’m going to try something different this time… I’m going to see if I can eplus “with a human” over the phone (will call WM II #) and will report back on whether this worked or did not work…


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 20, 2022)

If you really need ePlus, I would buy a different II trader 

Deposit First will resolve the ePlus issue however you’ll most likely get stuck with a lower trading power week that’s not able to see everything that’s available for exchange via Request First.
For example, my lower trading power Deposit First week can see Disney but only a subset (last week in August to last week in Sept) vs the Request First that can see early June through the last week in Sept.

Worst case scenario, if you don’t buy ePlus, Interval still offers a replacement week when a member needs to cancel their reservation (see thread below). This was the primary option used before ePlus was introduced. Just remember to cancel at least 60 day before checkin to avoid the Flexchange restriction and you‘ll have to pay another exchange fee with the replacement week.









						Please help me with my II eplus/replacement week strategy
					

I have an exchange starting 12/4/21 at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge with one remaining eplus exchange available. We aren't going to be able to go because I broke my foot last week :(. I was going to use my final eplus to book a week as far out as possible, then wait until 8 days before that exchange...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Hi TUG Fam!
> 
> Twice I’ve had the issue where I traded my WM for a unit (found a unit I liked and requested the trade) and purchased the eplus. TWICE when I’ve gone ahead and used the eplus to retrade, I’ve had the issue with WM where they block my account because they say I owe them money (because they don’t have record of the first week being cancelled and replaced with the eplus retrade..). I get on the phone and they send me back and forth (it’s II’s issue and II says it’s a WM issue… eventually it gets resolved, but always makes me nervous…)
> 
> Is this user error on my end? Is there a way to do this that would avoid the issue? I currently do it online, should I instead call the WM Interval # and try to speak to a human when I retrade?


I've never used eplus but with anything to do with Worldmark always had good responses on the phone.
Bart


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 20, 2022)

Eplus and WM are just not worth the hassle to me. It is very difficult to get hold of someone at either II or Worldmark who is familiar enough with WM and II EPlus to help you. It took me about 4 months to get a problem resolved, being transfered back and forth between them (and sometimes having the call dropped after waiting on hold for over an hour) which really should have not been a problem at all.


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 20, 2022)

Oh wow! This has happened to me twice (same trade, but I retraded twice so had to deal with the issue twice) but gosh, it was resolved for me within 2-3 weeks, not months. Granted, 2-3 weeks is not acceptable but I can’t even imagine waiting months for this…

Regarding getting a non WM to be my trader for II, @alwysonvac  I’m such a points timeshare gal, I’m terrified of weeks ownerships (maybe still too new ha!).  Namely I’m worried about not being able to “get rid of it” later. I have a small HGV (platinum studio plus, Elara) and my little 6k WM. I haven’t ventured into weeks yet… great insight into the deposit first situation though. I’ve definitely never traded like that.


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 20, 2022)

@Sandy VDH curious if you’ve seen this eplus issue with your Wyndham?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 20, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Oh wow! This has happened to me twice (same trade, but I retraded twice so had to deal with the issue twice) but gosh, it was resolved for me within 2-3 weeks, not months. Granted, 2-3 weeks is not acceptable but I can’t even imagine waiting months for this…
> 
> Regarding getting a non WM to be my trader for II, @alwysonvac  I’m such a points timeshare gal, I’m terrified of weeks ownerships (maybe still too new ha!).  Namely I’m worried about not being able to “get rid of it” later. I have a small HGV (platinum studio plus, Elara) and my little 6k WM. I haven’t ventured into weeks yet… great insight into the deposit first situation though. I’ve definitely never traded like that.



You definitely need to speak with Owner Care whenever ePlus is involved. The regular reps will try but ultimately it’s a waste of time because they simply don’t have the power to resolve the ePlus issue.

This is actually my first time using Deposit First with WM. 
Due to COVID-19, I had WM credits that were going to expire. I wanted the flexibility of ePlus due to the uncertainty of future travel restrictions but I also wanted to avoid Request First with ePlus.

For a two bdrm red season deposit (10k credit), WM chose WorldMark Birch Bay (WBB) week 40
For a one bdrm blue season deposit (5k credit), WM chose WorldMark Galena (WWG) week 44

I can’t say I’m totally happy with what my WM Deposit First weeks can see compared to Request First but I can make it work. I just won’t use be using Deposit First in the future unless I have to.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 20, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> For a two bdrm red season deposit (10k credit), WM chose WorldMark Birch Bay (WBB) week 40



Sorry to hear this, that isn't much of a red week...


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 26, 2022)

UPDATE: I completed my e-plus retrade today 3/26/22 via the phone instead of online to try my luck this way.  I called the WM desk for II and spoke with a very helpful representative (Eve) and, when I told her why I was calling and asked how could I prevent the issue, she said "unfortunately this always happens" which she later changed to "happens too often" (not sure if it's in fact ALWAYS or most times).... Anyway, I asked her for advice "who should I call to avoid getting tossed back and forth/solve this asap if it happens" and she said I should "call Resolutions Customer Service" since they know exactly what the issue is and can send a note over to WM.  I asked for the number and she had to look it up which took several minutes... here it is! 1-800-845-4226.  She said to call there if I have the issue and to explain the situation.  I asked if maybe we should try my luck over the phone vs online and she kindly helped me with my retrade. 

I will check my WM daily to see if/when the shenanigans start (I imagine in the next 1-5 days if indeed there will be a problem) and will update this group if the 800 # proved helpful/how long it took.... Here we go!!! 

@alwysonvac @bizaro86 @DaveNV @COSkier1 @sun starved Gayle


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> UPDATE: I completed my e-plus retrade today 3/26/22 via the phone instead of online to try my luck this way.  I called the WM desk for II and spoke with a very helpful representative (Eve) and, when I told her why I was calling and asked how could I prevent the issue, she said "unfortunately this always happens" which she later changed to "happens too often" (not sure if it's in fact ALWAYS or most times).... Anyway, I asked her for advice "who should I call to avoid getting tossed back and forth/solve this asap if it happens" and she said I should "call Resolutions Customer Service" since they know exactly what the issue is and can send a note over to WM.  I asked for the number and she had to look it up which took several minutes... here it is! 1-800-845-4226.  She said to call there if I have the issue and to explain the situation.  I asked if maybe we should try my luck over the phone vs online and she kindly helped me with my retrade.
> 
> I will check my WM daily to see if/when the shenanigans start (I imagine in the next 1-5 days if indeed there will be a problem) and will update this group if the 800 # proved helpful/how long it took.... Here we go!!!
> 
> @alwysonvac @bizaro86 @DaveNV @COSkier1 @sun starved Gayle



I will be curious to hear if you have any better luck than I've had.  I'm still missing thousands of credits from my account.

In reading everywhere about this retrade issue, and from what both II and WM are telling me, I think the issue is not with II.  I think it rests solely on WM.  So there isn't anything II can do about it.

My last retrade (the final of the three allowed) was completed more than a month ago.  Almost immediately, WM took the credits and HKT again from my account.  I called WM to try and get it resolved.  (This is an old story I'm pretty sure I've told before.)  After several layers of unaware, poorly-trained, and clueless phone people, I was finally allowed to go up one level, and I spoke with a very personable, knowledgable woman, (Sonia), who walked through my account with me, and we discussed the various places my account has been chewed on.  The bottom line was we determined this final retrade was not treated by WM as a retrade, it was treated like a completely new exchange.  They show I have two exchanges with II checking in on the same day.  (Interval shows I only have one exchange, the most recent, and accurate one.) It doesn't matter to WM that both exchanges are showing I'm the registered guest checking in, and they're in two very different places.  (Not sure how I'd be able to accomplish that little feat, without using teleportation...)  So WM is who has screwed this up.  But I digress.

Sonia opened a ticket for me to get the erroneous duplicate (older) reservation cancelled, and to return the credits to my account.  It has now been at least three weeks, but might even be longer.  I've lost track. She called me this morning to tell me they still haven't "gotten around" to addressing my ticket yet.  She said she is being told they're "just that busy," and that I "need to be patient."  I asked her if there is anybody I could call to try and expedite things, since at this point I can't use the credits I've paid for, and I couldn't book a vacation even if I wanted to.  She said I could call in to the main WM number and ask them what's taking so long.  I reminded her that whenever I call the main number I spend an inordinate amount of time explaining why I'm calling, why it's a problem, and trying to educate the ill-informed person who answers why there is a problem.  I said I'll wait a bit longer and hope they "get around" to my ticket.  Sonia said she'll call me in another week or so with an update, she hopes.  The last two times she's called me is to say there is no change to the situation. 

Stay tuned...

Dave


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> .... Anyway, I asked her for advice "who should I call to avoid getting tossed back and forth/solve this asap if it happens" and she said I should "call Resolutions Customer Service" since they know exactly what the issue is and can send a note over to WM.  I asked for the number and she had to look it up which took several minutes... here it is! *1-800-845-4226*.  She said to call there if I have the issue and to explain the situation.  I asked if maybe we should try my luck over the phone vs online and she kindly helped me with my retrade.


Google search results indicates that the telephone number she gave you belongs to Marriott Vacation Club  (see TUG thread below).









						MVC Telephone Extensions to reach Vacation Advisor
					

I am calling tomorrow at 9AM EST to place a vacation request and I wanted to practice the phone call today but I waited too long and they are now closed.  What extension do you press to skip the long messages and jump right to a vacation advisor?  Thanks!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 26, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> Google search results indicates that the telephone number she gave you belongs to Marriott Vacation Club  (see TUG thread below).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ughhhhh you are right! I just called and indeed it is MVC… I guess I will be calling the general WM for II desk and asking to be transferred to “resolutions customer service” when the time comes….


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 26, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I will be curious to hear if you have any better luck than I've had.  I'm still missing thousands of credits from my account.
> 
> In reading everywhere about this retrade issue, and from what both II and WM are telling me, I think the issue is not with II.  I think it rests solely on WM.  So there isn't anything II can do about it.
> 
> ...


Dave, when this happened to me I feel like it took a total of Approx 3-4 weeks to resolve, but this time I’m going to stay on in daily… thanks for sharing your story!! Keep us posted on resolution?


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 28, 2022)

Update as of 3/28 am, my WM is not yet having any problems! My points balance has not been touched! Will keep checking and keep us updated!


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Update as of 3/28 am, my WM is not yet having any problems! My points balance has not been touched! Will keep checking and keep us updated!



I think unfortunately the most likely explanation here is that they're just behind on screwing things up, and haven't gotten to yours yet. Hopefully I'm wrong! It would be nice if they fixed this and eplus became usable with WM in a reasonable way.


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 28, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> I think unfortunately the most likely explanation here is that they're just behind on screwing things up, and haven't gotten to yours yet. Hopefully zim wrong! If would be nice if they fixed this and eplus became usable with WM in a reasonable way.


Indeed, I fear you are right, but will keep my fingers crossed and will keep us updated! Will also keep us updated through the resolutions process and will stay on it every day so that we might have a “script” and/or contact and timeline to know about these things for the future.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 28, 2022)

I use II and WM for exchanges that are within 60 days and the getaways for the most part. Years ago II and WM screwed us out of WM 3000 credits when they adjusted the seasons. Ever since then I have been leary of II but have always kept a II account to use with WM because when it works it works excellent, imo.

Bill


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 28, 2022)

@Hobokie


			https://wmowners.com/threads/ii-eplus-retrade.38959/page-2#post-375371
		


E-Plus is not a feature I recommend you use when exchanging WM credits.

II cannot help you with the E-Plus retrade problem. 
You never call II when WM credits are missing.


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 1, 2022)

For anyone at the edge of their seats waiting for the outcome (LOL, probably just me), as expected my theory of "do e-plus retrade on the phone with a person and maybe it will work" hypothesis has been proven to not work... on 3/29 I saw WM took away the measly 275 points I had left and then on 3/30 they locked my account. When I called to confirm it was due to a duplicate II charge, I was told I owed them 1,582 (LOL!). I called Interval and spoke with someone (Janet) who was clueless about this issue and kept telling me "well, you went from a 1 bd to a 2 bd". I explained that the variance in 1 to 2 bd would be understandable, but that at $1,582 I was clearly being charged an entirely new reservation vs an upgrade...

Question for my pros here: would WM indeed try to take additional points for booking a 2 bd vs a 1 bd?  Or is e-plus supposed to be whatever my search pulls? 

In any case, after insisting with Janet, she transferred me to Eve (Ivette) who is very knowledgeable and aware of these issues.  She sent a note (3/29) to the "account manager" to ask her to correct this.  I asked for the account manager's name but was told these folks "don't speak to owners", they work with the II customer service folks like her and with WM.  I called yesterday (3/31) and spoke with Eve who indicated she still hadn't heard back from the account manager... she doesn't work fridays-sundays so presumably I will have a reply back by Monday... now we wait...


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Apr 2, 2022)

I am following this to see what happens so keep us updated if possible.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Question for my pros here: would WM indeed try to take additional points for booking a 2 bd vs a 1 bd?  Or is e-plus supposed to be whatever my search pulls?



WM will charge you the difference.  I think the usual II exchange numbers are 8000 for a Studio, 9000 for a 1br, 10000 for a 2br, and 11000 for 3br.  (I think. I may be remembering incorrectly.)  But yes, they will charge you for booking the larger room on the retrade.

In contrast, if you had gone from a 2br to a 1br, they'd have given you back the difference.  

Dave

P.S.  My missing credits are still missing.  No change since last Saturday.


----------



## Pepper28 (Apr 3, 2022)

I have been doing e-Plus for many years & every now and then, WM seem to charge me on the e-trade and then gets resolved. I usually do the discounted points E-Plus (Flexchange within 59 days). Lately, it has been a nightmare and they keep charging me.  Now when I call (long wait time) I get a call center outside of US & they keep telling me I still have to pay the trade & also it depends on the season, etc.  What is E-Plus for if I have to pay each trade!  Did the rules change?   I am still waiting for a resolution from this Resolution Center.  They seem clueless or just have bad guidelines.
- First of all, booking within 59 days, the points about half. 
- e-Plus retrade should only incur additional cost of housekeeping if it's an upgrade to unit size(studio to 1bd, etc.)


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2022)

Pepper28 said:


> I have been doing e-Plus for many years & every now and then, WM seem to charge me on the e-trade and then gets resolved. I usually do the discounted points E-Plus (within 60 days). Lately, it has been a nightmare and they keep charging me.  Now when I call I get a call center outside of US & they keep telling me I still have to pay the trade & also it depends on the season, etc.  What is E-Plus for if I have to pay each trade!  Did the rules change?   I am still waiting for a resolution from this Resolution Center.  They seem clueless or just have bad guidelines.
> - First of all, booking within 60 days, the points should be half.
> - e-Plus retrade should only incur additional cost of housekeeping if it's an upgrade to unit size(studio to 1bd, etc.)



The way it is supposed to work isn't how they're doing it.  WorldMark will treat the retrade as a new exchange, and charge you for it as if it was a new exchange.  Then at some point they might figure out it was a Retrade, and credit back the charges for the previous exchange.  It is not a perfect science, and can be extremely frustrating to try and deal with. You need to be persistent to demand your account gets corrected.

WorldMark has changed a lot of their phone center staff, and the new people don't understand what Eplus is, or how it works. You need to call in, explain that this is not a new exchange, it is an Interval International Retrade, and ask to be escalated to a next-level person.  The people at that level seem to understand a bit more about II Retrades and Eplus, but you may still have to educate them.  Eventually, someone will open a ticket with the exchange department, to review your account and correct the situation.

I am still fighting WorldMark over them treating my January retrade as a new exchange.  WM shows I have two II exchanges in very different areas, checking in on the same day. Interval shows I have just one exchange - the final retrade I made with them. I've been dealing with WM for nearly two months to get this sorted out, and so far, no resolution.  A ticket has been open for over a month, but I'm being told the people who fix it are "too busy" to do it right now.  It's extremely annoying, and I am angrier than I've ever been with an exchange company.  They demand I pay my maintenance fees, but they're holding my credits in error.  I have zero recourse.

Dave


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 3, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> The way it is supposed to work isn't how they're doing it.  WorldMark will treat the retrade as a new exchange, and charge you for it as if it was a new exchange.  Then at some point they might figure out it was a Retrade, and credit back the charges for the previous exchange.  It is not a perfect science, and can be extremely frustrating to try and deal with. You need to be persistent to demand your account gets corrected.
> 
> WorldMark has changed a lot of their phone center staff, and the new people don't understand what Eplus is, or how it works. You need to call in, explain that this is not a new exchange, it is an Interval International Retrade, and ask to be escalated to a next-level person.  The people at that level seem to understand a bit more about II Retrades and Eplus, but you may still have to educate them.  Eventually, someone will open a ticket with the exchange department, to review your account and correct the situation.
> 
> ...


Dave, I have an update on mine, I will post the details… I think I understand the issue (at least for mine…)  also, I think I found 2 helpful people. Stand by, out to brunch but I’ll post about it later!

Btw, the reason I’ve been able to solve my issues (I’ve done this successfully twice and this will be my 3rd time) faster than you (takes me 3-4 weeks-ish?) is because I have a small account that can’t handle 2 reservations which means when i get the duplicate credits charge my account gets blocked and shows I owe big time money. I think they are more inclined to solve a blocked account vs yours which probably has enough credits to hold 2 reservations. This is not an excuse and definitely not acceptable, but a potential reason why my stuff gets solved quicker…


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 3, 2022)

Ok, update with details on my conversation so hopefully it's easier to understand... Yes, this is long but hopefully it helps someone in the future... Although I think I agree I will not do this again LOL

Balance in my account before the retrade = a mere 275 credits to borrow, no housekeeping tokens

Me: (calls WM Vacation Planning Center on 4/2 and gets clueless but nice rep) Hello, my account is blocked due to a duplicate II trade. Could you connect me with Owner Care/Resolutions or the name of your higher folks that deal with complex issues?
Nice (but clueless rep): Ma'am, your account is blocked because you owe $1,582.75
Me: Can you look at the details and tell me what for? 
Rep: I see here "Interval" 
Me: Correct, this is a duplicate. Do you see how many credits this is for? 
Rep: It is for 10,000 credits less 275 you had to borrow. 
Me: Thanks (insists on talking to Resolutions) 
Rep: transfers me...
Kashedah (I'm probably butchering the spelling of her name, which is terrible because she's awesome!): Hi Miss, how can I help you? 
Me: (asks if she understands e-plus, she did not so I explain it) 
Kashedah: I am not familiar with anything Interval but we have a special department for this, let's call them with you on the line  
Kashedah: (calls II desk for WM #) Hi my name is and my employee ID is this. I have owner on the line and her Interval membership # is this. Miss, can you explain your issue to the Interval rep? 
Me: (explains issue) 
Nanny (or Nanni? Super helpful II person): I agree with the owner, we modified her reservation because of e-plus
Kashedah: I see a CANCELLED reservation and not a modified one
Nanny: We have the same confirmation #, it is not a new reservation (Nanny and Kashedah exchange confirmation #s and Kashedah has a WM looking conf # that ends in RCNA I think like all the others while Nanny has a reservation like Interval does which is not the same)
Me: (note to self: even though an Interval e-plus retrade keeps the same confirmation # on the Interval side, it is somehow translated to WM as a cancellation and new booking)
Kashedah: I show we removed 7,000 credits in November for an II reservation and the 7,000 was returned to you when the cancellation happened on 3/26 (see trade chart below, I booked a 1 bedroom apparently yellow season). Then I see the new booking of 10,000 credits (my e-plus retrade was a 2 bedroom but apparently red season) on 3/26 after the cancellation. Since you had 275 credits to borrow, you owe us at FAX rate for the missing 9,725 (plus presumably the HSK). 
Me: The 7,000 credits were NOT in fact returned. If they had been then you would've had 7,000 PLUS the 275 to take out of my account vs just the 275... 
Kashedah: I will have to *send this over the "Product Support & Exchange" department so they can tell me where these 7,000 credits went because you should've gotten them back*... 
Me: ok, thank you both! I agree to pay the difference of 10,000 new trade vs 7,000 original trade = 3,000 when you give me back my 7,000. When can we expect this to be resolved? 
Kashedah: Product Support & Exchange doesn't work on weekends and I'm off Mon & Tue so I'll send them an email and will follow up when I return on Wed. I'll call you Wed. 
Nanny: By the way, I should let you know that I don't know how many points are taken out when they are, I can only confirm this is a re-trade. 
Me: Nanny, but couldn't you look at the handy dandy exchange chart and figure it out? For example, a 2 bedroom red season is 10,000.
Nanny: Yes, I guess you are right.


So in summary, if this happened to me again, I would take the following steps...
1) Make note of the day my original exchange happened and how many credits and HSK were taken out that date 
2) Make note  of my cancellation date and how many credits my retrade is 
3) Call WM and ask for Resolutions Dept, preferably Kashedah who so far has been very helpful
4) Explain to Resolutions Dept that we need to get II for WM desk person to confirm I am telling the truth (even though they see different confirmation #s, on the II side it is the same confirmation # and this is a retrade, not a new trade)
5) With II on the phone (preferably Nanny, helpful so far!) ask II to confirm it's a retrade
6) Ask WM Resolutions person "do you see a cancellation and credit to my account and then a new reservation? If so, I never got the credit.  Could you reach out to "Product Support & Exchange" department to ask them where those credits are?  
7) Wait and pray LOL 

Would I do this again? Maybe not, but the problem is I don't have a "regular timeshare", I have my HGVC for Hilton + RCI and my WM for WM + II..... I am still a newbs (or an intermediate?) and am still scared of "regular" weeks timeshares that would be very difficult for me to get rid of if I wanted to...

@DaveNV thanks for coming to my TED talk lol I hope this helps you or someone else months or years down the line... and I guess Kashedah and Nanny better get ready for some new calls!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks for your excellent TED talk.   I have experienced about three-quarters of that, but my "Kashedah" is named Sonja. She's knowledgable and has a good phone presence. I confirmed with her I have only one II exchange at this time, and it is a Retrade. (You can see your exchange history on II by logging in, then clicking the "My History" tab, then "Exchanges" and then "View History" under the Retraded exchange. It'll show you dates and confirmation numbers. That was hugely helpful when I was comparing item-for-item events in my WM account with Sonja.) She confirmed there was an error, and has submitted a ticket to the Resolution folks, who haven't touched it in over a month. So I'm still waiting. 

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 3, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> @Sandy VDH curious if you’ve seen this eplus issue with your Wyndham?



I rarerly trade my wyndham into RCI.  I only do it when I have no options, and I have used my points up most years.  It has been at least 10 years since I traded wyndham via RCI with NO planned booking in mind.  I have made a reservation when I saw a bulk space bank and picked up a week cheaply using the wyndham fixed grid.  

So no real recently experiences to report on.  Sorry


----------



## Pepper28 (Apr 3, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> The way it is supposed to work isn't how they're doing it.  WorldMark will treat the retrade as a new exchange, and charge you for it as if it was a new exchange.  Then at some point they might figure out it was a Retrade, and credit back the charges for the previous exchange.  It is not a perfect science, and can be extremely frustrating to try and deal with. You need to be persistent to demand your account gets corrected.
> 
> WorldMark has changed a lot of their phone center staff, and the new people don't understand what Eplus is, or how it works. You need to call in, explain that this is not a new exchange, it is an Interval International Retrade, and ask to be escalated to a next-level person.  The people at that level seem to understand a bit more about II Retrades and Eplus, but you may still have to educate them.  Eventually, someone will open a ticket with the exchange department, to review your account and correct the situation.
> 
> ...


I agree!  I did however escalate it to this Resolution Center mgr. and she is as clueless.   I am crossing my fingers hoping to get someone familiar with E-Plus.  Furthermore, it is confusing that II system & WM have different reservation numbers and the statement of charges doesn't have more information like the resort exchange.  Plus, everything seems manually done so it is slow.  I hardly use WM resorts as it has become too expensive and would rather use II resorts, and use E-Plus in case our plans change and we need another date.


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 7, 2022)

Update 4/6... Kasheedah emailed me today and indicated she "hasn't heard back" from "Product Support (Exchange)" department.  Before I got her email, I called WM and spoke with Mark (Kasheedah was not in yet).  He taught me a few new things...

Things I already knew: 

The issue is that II sends a report to WM and the original reservation shows cancelled and a new reservation booked (instead of a modified reservation... even though on the II side, they keep the same confirmation # and they see it as a modification).  
It is KEY to have your facts ready and organized.  Apparently Resolutions folks (ie Kasheedah and Mark) send requests for Product Support (Exchange) and request Product Support (Exchange) to specifically to look at a, b and c for follow up.  So if they ask the wrong question or put incorrect facts, Product Support denies the request (they're not necessarily trying to put the pieces together themselves).  @DaveNV is it possible that you had multiple reservations and/or Sonya isn't asking the right questions? Mark gave me an example of an owner who called in with multiple reservations and retrades and he couldn't tell which was what and the owner was confused as well which significantly slowed the process.    
New Things I learned: 

The Owner Resolution folks (ie Kasheedah & Mark) have our tickets as "open tickets" and they "get dinged" if they don't follow up with us between 5-7 days (an email or phone conversation counts as a follow up).  So basically, they are expected to resolve the issue at some point.  This came up when I asked Mark "should I keep calling and lighting a fire under you guys or can I truly expect this will be resolved if I don't keep calling?"  He said they HAVE to close the ticked and get dinged for non-response, so that's that. 
The Owner Resolutions folks can actually see if the Product Support (Exchange) department has even looked at the issue (apparently any person who goes into your account and looks at it is logged for security purposes).  This means that Mark could tell me right away "they haven't even looked at this" (because no one from that department had gone into my account to review the ticket). 
Mark said the approximate wait time currently for Product Support (Exchange) to review my issue is 5-10 days... Kasheedah reported this on 4/2, so let's see how close we get to this... 4/15 will be business day 10, so let's see if we make this timeline...

To be continued.........


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Update 4/6... Kasheedah emailed me today and indicated she "hasn't heard back" from "Product Support (Exchange)" department.  Before I got her email, I called WM and spoke with Mark (Kasheedah was not in yet).  He taught me a few new things...
> 
> Things I already knew:
> 
> ...



Sonja read me her ticket info, and it described things correctly. She called me yesterday to say nobody has looked at the ticket we opened two months ago. So I don’t know about this 5-7 days you were told. I asked if we can escalate this to a higher level, because my account is essentially worthless at this point, yet I’m still paying maintenance fees. She agreed, and said she was going to get her supervisor involved. She said she’d be in touch. So we’ll see what happens. I have to say, for a problem that should take two minutes to resolve, this is ridiculous.

Dave


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 8, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Sonja read me her ticket info, and it described things correctly. She called me yesterday to say nobody has looked at the ticket we opened two months ago. So I don’t know about this 5-7 days you were told. I asked if we can escalate this to a higher level, because my account is essentially worthless at this point, yet I’m still paying maintenance fees. She agreed, and said she was going to get her supervisor involved. She said she’d be in touch. So we’ll see what happens. I have to say, for a problem that should take two minutes to resolve, this is ridiculous.
> 
> Dave


Wowwww! That’s crazy!!! I’ll keep you posted on my progress….


----------



## Hobokie (Apr 12, 2022)

@DaveNV I think I see a light at the end of my tunnel...???  Today my 7k credits which they claimed had been returned to me but had not were returned to my account for what appeared to be a hot minute (they are now gone again). My HSK was also returned (still in my acct, they haven't taken it out again).  I wonder if they will just let me keep the retrade without charging extra (2 bd red 10k vs apparently my original which was a 1 bd yellow 7k even though it was memorial day holiday week) or if they are trying to figure out the 3k adjustment... 

To be continued...


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 27, 2022)

@Hobokie Here's an update on my situation:  

Sonja called me a few days ago, and said she had "Good news, sort of."  The 9K credits and HKT that were taken from my account in error were returned.  The duplicate exchange was cancelled, and things looked like they were on track to be finally sorted out.  That was the good news.  But the "...sort of" part:  Things didn't shuffle in right.  I should have zero credits or HKT in my current year, with 9300 credits and a HKT available to borrow.  Currently I have 1200 credits in my current year, 8100 credits available to  borrow, one HKT in the current year column, and zero HKT available to borrow. I had booked three nights at WM Moab for next month, and I'd borrowed 2700 credits from my 12K account to pay for it.  So when they gave back the 9K credits, things should have shuffled around, and everything remaining should have been only in the available to borrow column.  

Sonja said she was involving her Supervisor AGAIN, since that was the only way things got any activity.  My ticket had been escalated for 41 days before the Supervisor was able to get it handled.  And it still is wrong.  Sonja said she wanted to wait till things shuffled over that evening, to see if it straightened itself out.  But there has been no change.  The totals are there, but things are in the wrong columns.  She is going to call me again this week, to let me know the current status of things.

This is absolutely ridiculous. It's the end of April.  This started in early January.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2022)

@Hobokie Aaaannddd... Now we have a final resolution to the problem.  I got a call yesterday from Sonja, the long-suffering and very, very patient WM staffer who has been working through this problem with me. After all the back and forth, and getting her Supervisor involved and whatever else, I finally have all my credits back in my account.  I have my HKT back in my account.  Things are still in the wrong places, as I described just above in Reply #40. But someone (I suspect it was the Supervisor) has extended the expiration dates on both the Current credits and HKT to be two and a half years from now. It's clumsy, but it works.  I'll take it, and be glad the hassle is done.

My Anniversary month is August.  So when I get my 2022 allotment in August the year, it will expire at end of August 2024.  Current credits and HKT are currently set to expire that same day.  So everything Current in my account as of August 1, 2022 will have an expiration of August 31, 2024.  It adds up to the right conclusion.  In addition, the "Available to Borrow" credits from the 2023 allotment will become visible August 1, 2022, so will be the full amount.

My account is now (finally) back in order.  Come mid-September 2022, after I've returned from my final WM booked vacation, this account will be put up for sale.  (This is not a sales ad, but if anyone is interested, send me a PM and I'll notify you in September when it's going to be put up for sale.  Tuggers get first dibs. After that, it goes to Redweek or eBay.)

Final comment:  If you are a WorldMark owner who uses Interval International, DO NOT use the II Eplus Retrade option.  It does not work with WorldMark.

Dave


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 29, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> My account is now (finally) back in order. Come mid-September 2022, after I've returned from my final WM booked vacation, this account will be put up for sale. (This is not a sales ad, but if anyone is interested, send me a PM and I'll notify you in September when it's going to be put up for sale. Tuggers get first dibs. After that, it goes to Redweek or eBay.)
> 
> Final comment:  If you are a WorldMark owner who uses Interval International, DO NOT use the II Eplus Retrade option.  It does not work with WorldMark.



Sorry, I tried to warn you in a 2019 thread (post #18).


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> Sorry, I tried to warn you in a 2019 thread (post #18).



I know.  And I only blame myself for thinking "What can it hurt?" when I did things.  Surely *MY* retrade won't go so bad.    Working on the II side of the house, it's a slam-dunk.  II knows what they're doing.  The mess up happens when WorldMark tries to turn the Retrade into a new exchange, with inherent fees and credit use.  Getting that corrected is painful and time consuming, especially as Wyndham chews away at the experience level of their Customer Support people.  

I can assure you, I have learned my lesson, and I will never do a retrade again.   

Dave


----------

